# Auch neu hier



## michag (22. Aug. 2008)

Hallo und guten Tag zusammen, bin Micha aus Berlin und habe vor einen neuen Gartenteich herstellen zulassen.Den Teich den ich jetzt habe ist mir zu klein ca 180x4,00m und kleiner Wasserfall.Der neue wird mit Folie grün 1,5mm
verlegt ca 4x8x2x als Niere.Leider kann er nicht sehr tief werden ca 1,00m .....dann steht schon Grundwasser an.Ein neuer Filter wird auch angeschlossen 4 Kammer- System.So werde berichten morgen wird gebaggert.
Werde mal ein Foto vom alten Teich einstellen.Die fragen kommen noch dann Fissche u.s.w.

by Micha   :cu


----------



## CoolNiro (22. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Auch neu hier*

Hallo Micha,

nach 1 Meter Grundwasser ist ja super,
da bietet sich ein Naturteich ohne Folie
mit natürlichem Zulauf und Ablauf direkt 
an. Denk mal über die Alternative nach  

Gruß
Andy


----------



## michag (22. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Auch neu hier*



			
				CoolNiro schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Micha,
> 
> nach 1 Meter Grundwasser ist ja super,
> da bietet sich ein Naturteich ohne Folie
> ...


 Hi Andy  nee nee   ist mir zuviel Arbeit bzw. der Firma   da muß ich jetzt durch

Gruß


----------



## CoolNiro (22. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Auch neu hier*

hmmm...is weniger Arbeit als ein Folienteich


----------



## Dodi (23. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Auch neu hier*

 Micha!

:willkommen hier im Forum!

Da bin ich aber gespannt auf die Bauphase.
Bitte mache Fotos und halte uns auf dem Laufenden.

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Koi-Uwe (23. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Auch neu hier*

:willkommen Micha

Bei einem Meter Grundwasser habe ich auch, aber ich hab auch eine Lösung dafür gefunden.

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/43

Toller Bachlauf


----------



## michag (24. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Auch neu hier*

  So gestern großes Baggern  es waren 16 m3 schöne schwarze Erde toll nur geregnet ! Montag geht es weiter Hier ein Foto vom KRATER !:cu


----------



## michag (24. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Auch neu hier*



			
				utzoff schrieb:
			
		

> :willkommen Micha
> 
> Bei einem Meter Grundwasser habe ich auch, aber ich hab auch eine Lösung dafür gefunden.
> 
> ...



Super bei Dir, aber bei mir fällt alles ein nur schwrze Erde


----------



## Koi-Uwe (25. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Auch neu hier*

Also in deinem Fall würde ich hochmauern   Sieht ja alles sehr wackelig aus, unter der Erde ist Sand ? Oder wie sieht das aus ?


----------



## michag (25. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Auch neu hier*



			
				utzoff schrieb:
			
		

> Also in deinem Fall würde ich hochmauern   Sieht ja alles sehr wackelig aus, unter der Erde ist Sand ? Oder wie sieht das aus ?




Jo das ist Sand.selbst Mauern ist sch....da man keinen halt nach unten bekommt...Seiten werden jetzt mit Kunstoffgewebe ( Wie im Fassadenbau ) zum halten gebracht.Wird verlegt mit  Zementmörtel fixiert .....und dann mal schauen   sollte halten 


:cu  morgen gibt es wieder Bilder


----------



## Koi-Uwe (25. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Auch neu hier*

Und wenn du eine Betonsohle reinkippst ? Dann kannst doch hochmauern


----------



## michag (25. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Auch neu hier*




			
				utzoff schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn du eine Betonsohle reinkippst ? Dann kannst doch hochmauern



haben schon andere hier probiert das Wasser Drückt!! Es ist mein WE-Grundstück unter anderem bei Bau meines Holzhauses war das schon ein Problem mit dem Fundament.......die Grube war noch Schlimmer wurde immer wieder hoch gedrückt.Der alte Teich funz.ja auch, will jetzt bloß alles größer und anbei noch ein Holzdeck  mit Aussendusche bauen .

Also bis bald Micha


----------



## michag (28. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Auch neu hier*

So hier mal das Ergebnis nach 3 Tagen ...ja ja ist noch nicht fertig wird noch ein Holzdeck gebaut und dadrunter der Filtereinlauf aus Edelstahl als kleiner Wasserfall mit Beleuchtung.Hm mal sehen wie lange es braucht bis das Wasser klar ist.Na ja 4 kleine Kois sind jetzt auch drin.Am Wochenende wird weiter gebastelt:cu


----------



## mitch (28. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Auch neu hier*

hallo micha,

dein teich schaut gut aus  gefällt mir, aber was ist das braune auf dem bild: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/32452&d=1219913897 , ist es erde? - wenn ja dann wirst du lange zeit probleme mit algen haben = kein klares wasser.

die 4 kleinen kois hättest du erstmal besser nicht in den teich ==> nitritpeak(
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/1)


----------



## michag (28. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Auch neu hier*

hallo mitsch,
hmmmmmm ja das ist etwas Erde mit Sand und Kies laut Teichbauer OK ??? ,mal sehen was mit den Fischen passiert ? werde mal am WE gucken


----------



## mitch (28. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Auch neu hier*

hallo micha,

wenn dein teicherbauer ok sagt wirds schon passen . ich würde ihm was vom geld abziehen, wenn das wasser grün wird.

das schlimmste was den kois passieren kann ist das sie kieloben schwimmen, dann musst du halt neue kaufen  .


----------



## Koi-Uwe (28. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Auch neu hier*

Tolle Arbeit, sieht echt klasse aus


----------



## Vespabesitzer (28. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Auch neu hier*

Hey  

ich werde verrückt...  3 Tage und der Teich ist fast fertig,...  

ich plocker hier seit mehr als 4 Wochen und habe noch keine Folie drinnen,..
bei dir war es sicher ein Profi, wenn er eh schon die Folie selber schweisst,..

Sieht soweit gut aus,.. (die Steine direkt auf die Folie ist zwar etwas mutig),..
ich hätte am Rand vielleicht noch die Ufermatte von NG genutzt, dann wäre die Folie auch noch UV geschützt.

Ansonsten ein recht stimmiger Eindruck.

Viel Spass im/am Teich,
Micha an Micha


----------



## michag (28. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Auch neu hier*

Hi Micha
die Steine direkt auf die Folie ist zwar etwas mutig,i  st doch nur Kurz dort wo die Steine auf der Folie liegen wird noch ein Flansch aus Edelstahl gebaut ca 1m breite als Wasserschwall und das 100mm Rohr ist dann auch verschwunden.Werde noch berichten

Edit by Dodi:
Bitte bei direkten Antworten das vorherige Posting nicht komplett zitieren! Das ist zum einen nicht nötig, zum anderen "verstößt" dies gegen die Boardregeln § 2.7.


----------



## michag (28. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Auch neu hier*



			
				mitch schrieb:
			
		

> hallo micha,
> 
> wenn dein teicherbauer ok sagt wirds schon passen . ich würde ihm was vom geld abziehen, wenn das wasser grün wird.
> 
> das schlimmste was den kois passieren kann ist das sie kieloben schwimmen, dann musst du halt neue kaufen  .


 Jo da haste Recht aber :crazy wie zieht man jemanden Geld ab der alles schon bekommen hat ??  Nee nee wenn etas Sch....ist kommt er und muß es bereinigen.
mit den Kois wäre ich total Sauer und er würde richtig ärger bekommen,wie gesagt oder geschrieben werde am WE sehen was los ist  mache auch neue Fotos vom Wasser.mal sehen was der Filter so in 3 Tagen schafft.....habe keine Ahnung wie geschrieben 4 Kammer System


----------



## michag (28. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Auch neu hier*



			
				utzoff schrieb:
			
		

> Tolle Arbeit, sieht echt klasse aus



Danke aber mal sehen was alles so noch wird, der Bachlauf ist auch dann wieder im Betrieb,habe ihn etwas geändert wegen der neuen Folie und die Steine sind noch Frisch im Mörtelbett.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (28. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Auch neu hier*



			
				michag schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Micha
> die Steine direkt auf die Folie ist zwar etwas mutig,i  st doch nur Kurz dort wo die Steine auf der Folie liegen wird noch ein Flansch aus Edelstahl gebaut ca 1m ...



 
huch, du meintest wahrscheinlich die dicken Brocken,.. die habe ich erst jetzt beim zweiten hingucken gesehen.   
Ich meinte eigentlich die Pflastersteine im Mörtelbett.

o.k. wenn die einmal liegen, passiert da ja nicht mehr viel...
ich versönlich habe mich gerade ein wenig in Ufermatten, Verbundmatten und Beton "rein gesteigert",..
habe aber auch nicht so tollen Boden wie du ... (klar zu weich ist aber auch nix,..)
Liegt die Folie ansonsten direkt in der Mulde oder ist da noch ein Vlies drunter,..??

Wegen der Erde wird´s dein Filter bestimmt schon richten,... 
wegen dem Mörtel (ist das Mörtel mit Trasszement gewesen) würde ich aber vielleicht noch ein paar Tage warten oder zumindest alle
wichtigen Wasserwerte vorher messen,...
wäre echt schade um die netten Lebewesen,..
-> ansonsten toll, Hut ab..

mfG. Micha


----------



## michag (29. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Auch neu hier*

jo die Granit- läufer habe ich auf der Folie gemauert mit Zementmörtel kein Trassz.ist alles Quatsch bei dem Wetter sind diese nach 24 Std.abgebunden.danach noch Vlies auf die Pflanz-Zone hochgezogen am Granit...hinter den Granit-läüfern Folie hochgezogen ....wird noch abgeschnitten   dann Unkrautvlies den roten Split drauf und vorne das Mosaik Quarzit gelb siehe Bilder


----------



## michag (1. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Auch neu hier*

Hallo Teichbauer, hier mal wieder Fotos von meinem Projekt.Das Wasser ist schon Klarer nach 3 Tagen, __ Frösche kommen auch langsam wieder ! Der Quellstein ist auch neu gebort,sowie der Bachlauf angeschlossen.Die kleinen Kois ca 15cm länge kann man auch schon erkennen :beeten fressen kommen sie auch schon.nächste Woche wird der Rand weiter gestaltet. Im vorderen Bereich sind die Quarzitsteine fertig also bis bald


----------



## mitch (1. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Auch neu hier*

hallo micha,

da hast du ja glück gehabt mit der trübung des wassers, hätte auch in die hosen gehen können.

ist doch  wenn das wasser so schnell klar wird. denk bitte auch mal dran die wasserwerte zu prüfen.


----------



## michag (1. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Auch neu hier*

hallo mitch,denks du das wasser ist optisch ok....werde mal ein tester kaufen.......kennst du eine adresse





schau mal     JBL Test Combi Set ca 30€  denke das ist richtig


Danke


----------



## michag (8. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Auch neu hier*

so hier mal die Werte vom Wasser Tropfentest JBL

06.09.2008

Luft 21 

Wasser  19

KH   9
ph   8
No2 0
No3 0
FE   0,05

laut der Tabelle alles im grünen Bereich.Finde aber das Wasser noch Trübe,kann auch am Regen gelegen haben ?? Der Wasserstand war ca 3cm höher.

hier mal ein Fotos, rest der Arbeiten geht auch vorran


----------



## michag (17. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Auch neu hier*

So Teichgemeinde....ich mal wieder war am Wochende wieder fleißig und es geht mit meinem Hozdeck aus Cumaru vorran.Morgen kann ich meinen Wasserfall aus Edelstahl abholen....der wird unter dem Deck mit dem HT-Rohr verbunden und dann noch verschraubt....hoffe es passt alles und ich habe mich nicht vermessen. Der Wasserfall wird auch noch dezent mit Licht bestückt.Am kommenden Wocheende geht es weiter.Die kleinen Fische fühlen sich auch schon wohl.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (17. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Auch neu hier*

  wow fleissig fleissig,...  

Die Holzarbeiten hatte ich ja selbst vor meinen Teichbauarbeiten,..
schönes Muster hast du dir da ausgedacht.  

Ich habe aktuell die Folie unter den ersten Holzbalken geschraubt,.. 
jenachdem reicht sicherlich auch ein paar Steine und ein Sichtschutzbrett aus,..

Ich habe allerdings unter der Holzkonstruktion noch Unkraut-Vlies verlegt,.. und Kies drauf gelegt,.. 
amit da drunter nix mehr "wuchert" (EDIT 10:23 sehe gerade beim zweitem Hingucken,.. du hast da auch was gelegt)
und auch die kleinen Nager keine neue Flachdachwohnung bekommen,..  

gutes Wetter  
mfG. Micha


----------



## michag (17. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Auch neu hier*



			
				Vespabesitzer schrieb:
			
		

> wow fleissig fleissig,...



Die Holzarbeiten hatte ich ja selbst vor meinen Teichbauarbeiten,..
schönes Muster hast du dir da ausgedacht.  

Ich habe aktuell die Folie unter den ersten Holzbalken geschraubt,.. 

Danke ,die Folie ist auch am Balken verschraubt.....die Terrasse hat sich mein Kumpel ausgedacht....der ist Tischler.( zum Glück es SPRENGT meinen Kostenrahmen ).....es wird auch nicht verschraubt.....also man sieht keine Schrauben.....alls mit Kunststoff-Lamellos  

Bei dir sieht es auch schon gut aus


----------



## Vespabesitzer (17. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Auch neu hier*



			
				michag schrieb:
			
		

> es wird auch nicht verschraubt.....also man sieht keine Schrauben.....alls mit Kunststoff-Lamellos



Ich hatte auch genauer hingeguckt,..    nur die Löscher im ersten Brett entdeckt,.. und die Halter auch als "missbrauchte" Abstandshalter erkannt...  

Ich habe Bankirei genommen (Schande über mich,.. jaja Tropenholz,.. soll mich aber quasi überleben, macht man ja nur einmal).
Die Bretter haben richtig "Power" ich habe mal 2 Wochen später die Schrauben gelösst,.. die kriegt man fasst nicht mehr aus,.. und
durch Wärme und Feuchtigkeit sind die noch ordentlich am "arbeiten".

Ich hatte auch 1-2 Wochen damit zu tun, die Fundamente (ich habe ja eine Schräge) zu bauen,.. meine 4x3m stehen auf 18 x 50cm Pflanzringen mit ca. 80kg Beton vergossen,...

Brauchtest du "nur" die Ständer hinstellen ??   ,... warum habe ich es immer so schwer     
mfG. MIcha


----------



## michag (17. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Auch neu hier*



			
				Vespabesitzer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte auch genauer hingeguckt,..    nur die Brauchtest du "nur" die Ständer hinstellen ??   ,... warum habe ich es immer so schwer
> mfG. MIcha



nee nee  die sind alle ca 80cm lang mit Muskelkraft ins Erdreich geschlagen und dann mit Edelstahlschrauben verschraubt.....aber wie gesagt mit Lamellos werden die lagen verlegt. Wenn es fertig ist mache ich Fotos


----------



## Scheiteldelle (18. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Auch neu hier*

@ michag
bei einem Deiner Fotos ist mir aufgefallen, dass Du einen rhizombildenden Bambus verwendet hast. Hat der eine Rhizomsperre ( 2mm dick und 80 cm hoch) bekommen? Auf dem Foto ist keine zu erkennen. Sollte es sich um irgend eine Phyllostachys-Sorte handeln, würde er Dir bald Dein schönes Pflaster wieder kaputt machen. Die Dinger machen auch Straßenasphalt und Pflaster kaputt.

Bambus ist mein Hobby und ich habe schon so viel gesehen 
Deshab mein Tip.

Gruß Maik


----------



## michag (18. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Auch neu hier*



			
				Scheiteldelle schrieb:
			
		

> @ michag
> bei einem Deiner Fotos ist mir aufgefallen, dass Du einen rhizombildenden Bambus verwendet hast.
> 
> Hi Maik,danke für den Tip......welches Foto meinst Du ? Das wo man die Polygonalplatten sieht ? wenn ja da ist eine Sperre vorhanden ! Ist in einer Kunststofftuppe mit Löchern nach unten.....der Kunststoff ist 6mm stark   Der ist da jetzt 1 Jahr drin !!!!!


----------



## Scheiteldelle (18. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Auch neu hier*

ja, dass mit den Polygonalplatten.
was ist eine Kunststofftuppe? wie tief ist das oder diese und wie groß?
Ich gehe mal von einer mittelhohen Bambussorte aus; diese sollte dann mindestens 5-6 m² Fläche haben. Sonst wird alles gesprengt, was seinem Ausbreitungsdrang entgegensteht.

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, aber Bambus ist nicht ungefährlich und ich habe schon einige Gärten gesehen, bei dehnen der Bagger den gesammten Garten bzw. das gesammte Grundstück umgraben musste, weil selbst Gärtner keine Ahnung hatten.

Gruß Maik


----------



## michag (22. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Auch neu hier*



			
				Scheiteldelle schrieb:
			
		

> ja, dass mit den Polygonalplatten.
> was ist eine Kunststofftuppe? wie tief ist das oder diese und wie groß?
> Ich gehe mal von einer mittelhohen Bambussorte aus; diese sollte dann mindestens 5-6 m² Fläche haben. Sonst wird alles gesprengt, was seinem Ausbreitungsdrang entgegensteht.
> 
> Hallo Maik, die Tuppe ( Mörtelkübel ) ist ca 80cm im Durchmesser und 60cm tief.....der Bambus soll klein bleiben .... er ist jetzt ca 1 Jahr eingepflanzt.


----------



## rut49 (23. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Auch neu hier*

 ,
Täusch Dich nicht bei Bambus!
Ich habe voriges Jahr, genau wie Du, meinen in Mörtelkübel gepflanzt, um ihn in "Schach" zu halten.
Gestern nun stellte ich fest, daß ca. 10cm neben dem Kübel ein Spross war.
Gebuddelt, und ... Mörtelkübel von unten bis oben aufgeschlitzt!
Ich habe meine 3 Kübel ausgegraben (2 davon waren schon "gesprengt").
Bei mir kommt keiner mehr in den Garten!
:cu Regina


----------



## michag (24. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Auch neu hier*

So habe am We. wieder weiter gebastelt.....trotz Regen.............der Wasserschwall wird noch geändert gefällt mir nicht.Das Holzdeck nimmt langsam formen an


----------



## Koi-Uwe (24. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Auch neu hier*

Sieht echt klasse aus  

Welchen Wasserschwall meinst du ?


----------



## michag (24. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Auch neu hier*



			
				utzoff schrieb:
			
		

> Sieht echt klasse aus
> 
> Welchen Wasserschwall meinst du ?



Hi na z.B. Bild 3 und 4 Edelstahl   ist aber zu breit 1,40m mu? nach vorne verjüngt werden. kommen noch ca. 20cm vorn dran und dann ca noch 80cm breite statt 1,40m


----------



## Vespabesitzer (24. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Auch neu hier*

 wau,..

habt ihr die kleinen Seitenteile alle geklebt ? (auch wegen den Schraubschwingen),..
vorher 45grad angeschrägt? wau,.. wahnsinnsarbeit,...  ich hatte mit meiner "einfachen" Abchlussleiste genug zu tun,..

Ich würde den Schwall auch schmaler machen,..  eine "scharfe" Kannte ist sicher auch besser aber natürlich nicht gerade Tier und Knöchel freundlich

mfG. MIcha


----------



## kristalltom (24. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Auch neu hier*

Hallo Micha,
also mir gefällt Dein Teich super gut.
Und wie klar das Wasser trotz der Erde geworden ist.
Ein schönes Fleckchen zum entspannen und erholen.
Gruß
Thomas


----------



## michag (24. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Auch neu hier*



			
				Vespabesitzer schrieb:
			
		

> wau,..
> 
> habt ihr die kleinen Seitenteile alle geklebt ?
> 
> ...


----------



## michag (24. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Auch neu hier*



			
				kristalltom schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Micha,
> also mir gefällt Dein Teich super gut.
> Und wie klar das Wasser trotz der Erde geworden ist.
> Hi Thomas.....das Wasser ist jetzt GLASKLAR  werde am WE mal Fotos machen.


----------



## michag (1. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Auch neu hier*

So,es geht weiter vorran die Stein-Terrasse habe ich am WE auch fertig bekommen  sieht doch aus wie am Strand. mit dem Steg geht es auch langsam weiter....muß noch einen Schwimmer einbauen.( Wasser wird Automatsich nachgefüllt ) und die Elektrik erneuert bzw. erweitert.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (1. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Auch neu hier*

booh,.. was sauber gearbeitet,..

was sind das denn für tolle Aluleisten (bei der Steinschicht),.. und was ist das für ein Steinmaterial,.. ??

Ich kenn sowas nur "aus´m Eimer" aber eher für die Wand,..

UND WIESO habt ihr so tolles Wetter :evil


----------



## michag (1. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Auch neu hier*



			
				Vespabesitzer schrieb:
			
		

> booh,.. was sauber gearbeitet,..
> 
> was sind das denn für tolle Aluleisten (bei der Steinschicht),.. und was ist das für ein Steinmaterial,.. ??
> 
> ...


----------



## Dodi (1. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Auch neu hier*

Hallo Micha!

Das entwickelt sich bei Dir ja prächtig!  

[OT]Mit dem Zitieren klappt es wohl bei Dir noch nicht so richtig,
schau doch bitte mal hier nach und teste es dann mal.[/OT]

Ich freue mich schon auf die nächsten Bilder.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (1. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Auch neu hier*

  ich muss aber nocheinmal nachfragen,..
ich bin ja eher der Type für die beiden Strippen da in der Ecke  

Liegt der 4-8Kies einfach drauf,.. oder gibt es da ne Flüssigkeit, die das ganz bindet ??

eska-Drain Standard habe ich gerade gefunden,... da kommt auf den schönen "Strandsand" aber immer Pflastersteine ??  ``  

tzz,.. die Berliner Kleingartenbesitzer,.. sind schon ein paar Spezialisten  
mfG. MIcha


----------



## michag (2. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Auch neu hier*

Liegt der 4-8Kies einfach drauf,.. oder gibt es da ne Flüssigkeit, die das ganz bindet ??
jo das ist richtig....ist aber ein anderes Mischungsverhältnis....dann kann der Kies ohne Belag bleiben 1:50   1 Liter eska.Drain und 50 Liter/ KG Kies  finde das einfach Super und NIE Ausblühungen auf der Terrasse.....da ohne Zement.Werde am Teich noch einige Sachen damit herstellen,Schalen Randgestaltung u.s.w. Es ist zu 100% Wasser DURCHLÄSSIG !!!!


----------



## michag (2. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Auch neu hier*

Das entwickelt sich bei Dir ja prächtig! 


			
				Dodi schrieb:
			
		

> Danke es geht vorran.....mal sehen ob es jetzt richtig ist :beeten


----------



## michag (2. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Auch neu hier*

Schau mal das war nach 24 Std.....sofort zubelasten


----------



## Dodi (2. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Auch neu hier*

Hallo Micha,

das ist ja echt klasse mit dem festen Kies. Ich wusste gar nicht, dass es etwas gibt, was den Kies fest zusammenhält.
Muss ich mir gleich mal notieren. 

Das mit dem Zitieren übst Du am besten nochmal im Testforum.


----------



## michag (2. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Auch neu hier*



> Das mit dem Zitieren übst Du am besten nochmal im Testforum





			
				Dodi schrieb:
			
		

> hmmm
> 
> Das Zeug ist klasse  links im Bild  auf der Terrasse  habe ich mal einen Eimer in Eimer....also als Negativ-Form...das wird ein Blumentopf


----------



## michag (21. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Auch neu hier*

So ich mal wieder.....der Wasserfall aus Edelstahl ist fertig.......Super meine kleinen kommen schon Fressen.Das Wasser hat noch 15 Grad


----------



## Vespabesitzer (21. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Auch neu hier*

:shock    soll das links die "Gartenhütte" sein ??

Wau,,. sowas habe ich ja noch nie in einer Kleingartenanlage gesehen, 2 Stockwerke mit Dachgaube ??! 
oder habe ich dich die ganze Zeit falsch verstanden..

hast du auch noch eine Teich-Warmwasserheizung   mit eingebaut (Kollektoren auf dem Dach oder so  )

ich glaube, man kann dich als Handwerker weiterempfehlen 
mfG.


----------



## michag (22. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Auch neu hier*

@ Micha.....ja ja ist mein Garten...nicht KLEIGARTEN   hm mit der Heizung kommt noch.  guter Handwerker danke macht mir noch Spaß 

Warte mal auf meine Aussendusche     rechts im Bild ....ist aber nur ein Teil davon


----------



## michag (3. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Auch neu hier*

@ all

Wasserverbrauch auch bei diesem Wetter :
Luft ca 8 Grad ,Wasser ca.13 Grad,etwas windig.Habe mir einen Schwimmer Installiert so wie bei Spülkasten und ein Wassermesser........Wasserverbrauch in einer Woche 600 Liter :crazy  Bachlauf ca länge 3m noch in Betrieb,sowie Quell-Stein ,Wasserlauf mit Pumpe und Filter


----------



## Vespabesitzer (3. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Auch neu hier*

hmm   hört sich nach Kappilareffekt (oder bei der Menge fast nach "Loch" an)...:? 

ich tippe ja hier : 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/32452&d=1219913897
(Beton auf Folie, links)

Meine Wassertemperatur war in den letzten 5 Tagen von 5,5grad bis aktuell 7,5grad,.. (null Verlust),.. Filter läuft..

good luck,... :beeten


----------



## alexander1 (3. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Auch neu hier*

Der Teich gefällt mir


----------



## michag (3. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Auch neu hier*

@ Micha

Beton ist nicht auf der Folie.......ist noch Vlies drunter........die Granitsteine sind auch ganz glatt....und die Mischung ist auch kleine-Körnung


@ Alex   jo Danke


----------



## Frankia (16. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Auch neu hier*



			
				michag schrieb:
			
		

> jo das ist richtig....ist aber ein anderes Mischungsverhältnis....dann kann der Kies ohne Belag bleiben 1:50   1 Liter eska.Drain und 50 Liter/ KG Kies  finde das einfach Super und NIE Ausblühungen auf der Terrasse.....da ohne Zement.
> 
> Hallo Micha,
> 
> ...


----------



## michag (17. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Auch neu hier*

@ Reinhold,
hallo ja der Kies kann auch göber sein ,aber nur bis zum Korn 8-16mm
Für den Teichbau kann er eingesetzt werden.das Material ist auch Lösungsmittel-Frei.Der Kies muss aber Sachware sein und den gibt es nur bis 16mm


----------



## Frankia (18. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Auch neu hier*



			
				michag schrieb:
			
		

> @ Reinhold,
> hallo ja der Kies kann auch göber sein ,aber nur bis zum Korn 8-16mm
> Für den Teichbau kann er eingesetzt werden.das Material ist auch Lösungsmittel-Frei.Der Kies muss aber Sachware sein und den gibt es nur bis 16mm


Hallo Michag, danke für Deine Antwort. Hast Du zufällig Bezugsquellen parat??
Würde mich sehr interessieren.  
Danke für Deine Rückmeldung

Gruß

Reinhold


----------



## michag (18. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Auch neu hier*

@ Hi Reinhold,schau mal dort  http://www.eska-drain.de/  mußte Dir einen Händler suchen .....wo kommst Du her ? Ich beziehe es direkt vom Hersteller....da ich der erste im Berliner-Raum bin.....der es verarbeitet


----------



## Vespabesitzer (19. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Auch neu hier*



			
				Lanz-Bulldog schrieb:
			
		

> Das Problem bei meinem Teich ist, dass dieser terrassenförmig gebaut ist und auf den Terrassen große Steine und Kies (16-32 ) liegen. Der Kies rollt mir dabei ständig auf den Teichboden.
> Reinhold


Hallo Reinhold

einen sehr schönen Garten habt ihr   gefällt mir sehrgut,.. insbesondere auch der klasse Bachlauf/Wasserfall  

Was die Terrassen angeht, hast du schon einmal probiert, Ufermatte von NG darauf etwas Sand und dann den Kies zu legen ??.
Ich kenne jetzt deine Steigung (Gefälle) nicht,.. bei kleineren Steinen geht es aber..

mfG. Micha


----------



## Frankia (23. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Auch neu hier*



			
				michag schrieb:
			
		

> @ Hi Reinhold,schau mal dort  http://www.eska-drain.de/  mußte Dir einen Händler suchen .....wo kommst Du her ? Ich beziehe es direkt vom Hersteller....da ich der erste im Berliner-Raum bin.....der es verarbeitet



Hallo Michag,
danke für Deine Nachricht. Ich komme aus dem Odenwald (zwischen Würzburg und Heidelberg).
Ich werde mich auf jeden Fall bei Deiner angegebenen Internetadresse schlau machen.
Schönes Wochenende.

Gruß

Reinhold


----------



## Frankia (23. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Auch neu hier*



			
				Vespabesitzer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Reinhold
> 
> einen sehr schönen Garten habt ihr   gefällt mir sehrgut,.. insbesondere auch der klasse Bachlauf/Wasserfall
> 
> ...



Hallo Micha,
ja wenn ich Deine Teichanlage sehem komme ich auch ins Träumen, wie Du beim Wintergarten.
Aber der Teich ist jetzt auch schon 14 Jahre alt und wurde eigentlich nur als Goldfischteich gebaut - Gruber ausgebaggert, Vlies rein, Folie rein, Wasser und Findlinge rein, fertig!!!!Keine Bodenablauf oder sonstige Tricks.....

So viel Pflanzen wie möglich - sind ja biologische Filter, aber :
allzuviel ist ungesund Was dazu kam, dass wir die Pflanzen direkt in den Kies gesetzt haben - fataler Fehler!! Obwohl ich jedes Jahr so viel wie möglich ausgelichtet und Wurzeln entfernt habe sind sie so stark gewachsen, dass sie durch die Ausdehnung im Wurzelbereich den Kies in den Teich und die kleineren Steine schon an den Teichrand gedrückt haben damit ein Abgleiten in den Teich bevorstand. Dann Anfang Oktober habe ich das gesamte zenterschwere Wurzelgeflecht einschließlich dem Kies aus dem Teich befördert und somit meine Terrassen freigelegt. Im Moment habe ich eine Baustelle.
  
Jetzt möchte ich auf jeden Fall die Terrassen anders gestalten, insbesondere die rechte.
Auf jeden Fall möchte ich so viel Folie wie möglich wieder verschwinden lassen und diese Terrasse mit kleinen Findlingen und Kies und Pflanzen (natürlich im Korb) neu gestalten.
Die Ufermatten, die Du genannt hast, kenne ich nicht?
Wie werden die be- oder verarbeitet. 
Ich kenne nur die Steinmatten, habe sie vor kurzem bei OPI gesehen. Wäre das auch eine Alternative?

Gruß

Reinhold


----------



## Vespabesitzer (23. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Auch neu hier*



			
				Lanz-Bulldog schrieb:
			
		

> Die Ufermatten, die Du genannt hast, kenne ich nicht?
> Wie werden die be- oder verarbeitet.
> Ich kenne nur die Steinmatten, habe sie vor kurzem bei OPI gesehen. Wäre das auch eine Alternative?


Hallo Reinhold,.. von der "Steinfolie" halt ich nicht viel (eher vielleicht für einen kleinen Bachlauf).

Die NG Ufermatte wird hier beschrieben:
http://www.naturagart.com/naturagart/produkte/naturagart-ufermatte.html
* defekter Link entfernt *

(diese hat aber starke Kapilarwirkung,. daher darf Sie am Rand nicht einfach über der Folie ende).
Ich habe Sie auch einfach mit Sand beschwerrt auf den Teichstufen,..
(habe aber wie gesagt noch keine Langfriste Erfahrung damit, was z.B. ein Abrutschen angeht)...

Wurde hier im Forum aber auch schon von X-Teichbauern genutzt.

mfG. Micha


----------



## Frankia (24. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Auch neu hier*



			
				Vespabesitzer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Reinhold,.. von der "Steinfolie" halt ich nicht viel (eher vielleicht für einen kleinen Bachlauf).
> 
> Die NG Ufermatte wird hier beschrieben:
> http://www.naturagart.com/naturagart/produkte/naturagart-ufermatte.html
> ...


Hallo Micha, 

vielen Dank für Deine Hinweise.
Ich habe mich mal auf den o.a. Adressen und im Forum umgeschaut. Ich denke, dass dieses Material eine gute Alternative für die Neugestaltung der Terrassen bietet.

Gruß
Reinhold


----------



## Dodi (26. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Auch neu hier*

Hallo Reinhold,

an dieser Stelle noch ein :willkommen von mir hier bei uns im Forum!

[OT]Wenn Du direkt auf einen vorherigen Beitrag antwortest, brauchst Du nicht komplett zitieren, bestenfalls teilweise, wenn Du auf einzelne Dinge nach und nach eingehen möchtest. Das bläht die Beiträge unnötig auf.
Bitte künftig um Beachtung - vielen Dank![/OT]


----------



## Frankia (26. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Auch neu hier*

Hallo Dodi,

vielen Dank für Deinen persönliche Begrüßung. Wie Du siehst, habe ich schon einige Beitrag im Forum stehen und ich bin froh, auf Eure HP gestoßen zu sein. Man kann bei Euch sehr viel lernen............man muß nur viel Zeit zum Lesen haben!!!!!!!!


----------



## michag (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Auch neu hier*

so ich mal wieder habe noch weiter gebastelt,Dusche ,Kiesschale ,Wasserfall u.s.w.neue Koi sind nun auch eingezogen


----------

